# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Problemet e jetës bashkëshortore

## lisa80

Nuk e di a eshte ketu vendi ta postoj kete teme por po me duket vetja qe jam bere per psikolog edhe une. Ka disa muaj qe jam martuar me njeriun e zemres me te cilin kisha nje lidhje 3 vjecare para se te martohem me te edhe pse ne distance me tepers sepse ai jetonte ne SHBA kurse une andej nga ne.Takoheshim 3-4 here ne vit gjate pushimeve apo festave dhe ia kalonim mjfat mire.ndersa degjoheshim rregullisht kur ishim larg bile edhe nga 3-4 here ne dite.Asnjeher sjemi zene per asgje sa qe edhe vet cuditeshim se si kuptohemi aq mire.Ne dhjetor te vitit te kaluar une erdha ne SHBa dhe u martuam. Me ardhjen time cdo gje ndryshoi. Ne vendlindje kisha punen e mire,arsimim te larte dhe cdo gje qe i nevojitet njeriut te jetoje. Por, per njeriun e zemres braktisa te gjitha dhe erdha ketu.  dhe nuk isha e penduar fare pasi qe me te dashurin tim(eshte nga i njejti qytet qe jam une) i kishim diskutuar mundesite qe kisha ne SHBA para se te vija ketu dhe cdo gje dukej e realizueshme.Por gjerat moren kahje tjeter. Ne fillim isha "nuse" , per 1-2 muaj e luajta kete rol me sukses. S'doja te lija pershtypjen e nje mendjemadheje te lazdruar qe as zakonet si perfill aspak e eshte rritur ne atdhe. bile as ne "honey moon" skishim shkuar se dasma e shpenzimet tjera kan qene "te medhaja" e "lejme per me vone". Pastaj erdhi Viti i Ri. Burri ims'organizoi te festonim askund sepse kishte te ftuar "dajallaret e xhaxhallaret" e ishte festa e pare me nuse ne shtepi. ok- thash por smendova per te 3 netet e festes. E perpiva edhe kete. Pastaj erdhi ditlindja e tij. Kete here dolem ne darke (familja i kish shkuar jasht qyteti per nje jave) dhe ia kaluam mjaft mire, bile tere javen ishte shume me i sjellshem edhe me i dashur, ishte ai qe njihja ne fillim. Shume shpejt erdh edhe ditlindja ime. Kete here ishin te gjith ne shtepi (e keni kuptuar qe jetojm bashk me familjen e ti) bile edhe nje teze e tij qe kish ardh e vizite per disa dite. Kete here skishte "feste" per mua. Shkaku: tezen e kemi mysafire ne shtepi dhe ska kuptim! Ditelindja ime e para qe isha me burr kaloi me nje "urime ditelindjen", pa feste, pa darke, pa dhurate (sepse skish gjetur cka kishte dashur te me blinte, ne amerike te mos gjesh asgje- apsurde apo jo?)... Ok, nuk jam materialiste aspak por se paku nje kartoline te kendeshme mund ta gjente, pak kujdes gjithkuj do ti pelqente. ( une bile e papune dhe ia bera hallin t'ia blija dhuraten per ditelindjen e tij). Pastaj qe nga fillim neper shtepi gjeja foto e dhurata qe i kishin mbetur nga ish te dashurat. Ti largonte ato gjera ka qene gjeja e vetme qe i kam kerkuar para se te martoheshim. Jo qe jam xheloze por doja te kishim nje fillim te paster pa mbeturina neper kembe nga e kaluara. Me kishte premtuar qe sdo te gjeja befasira te tilla se me te kaluaren e ka te mbyllur ne cdo aspekt dhe per respekt ndaj meje do ta bente kete. Tani mua me shume me vriste fakti qe ai se mban premtimin se sa ato gjera qe shihja. Doja vetem pak respekt. Ne vend qe te bertisja une, bertiste ai qe une i zmadhoj gjerat, une kerkoj te grindem, une kam probleme me veten etj etj.Nje nga keto zenka beri qe edhe Shen Valentinin ta kalonim  "te heshtur".
Ok, kaluan keto.Une deshiroja ta organizoj jeten se ishin bere 4 muaj qe isha shendrruar ne nje shtepiake te vertete. Doja te gjeja nje pune. Burri me bisede e perkrahe kete dhe me premtoi qe do te me ndihmoje, por ajo pune per mua askund spo dilte bile ka 3 muaj qe "kerkimet vazhdojne" por asgje, dhe pergjigjja e burrit tim eshte se une jam e padurueshme ai mundohet te gjeje dicka te mire per mua bla bla bla....  Nderkohe burri im i ben parate me familjen edhe pse ai eshte i vetmi qe paguan cdo gje. Kur une dua te di se si i menaxhon parate ( si cdo grua) por ma asnje qellim te keq, ai thote qe eshte pune per te dhe nenen e tij sepse me te ka arritur te gjitha cka ka. vellau i tij nuk punon sepse eshte i "semure" (ne fakt une nuk e vereje kete) por per te dal cdo dite dhe per te ber xhiro me makinen e burrit tim nuk eshte i semure, bile edhe per "gasin" paguan burri im edhe pse kete nuk ma pranon por e kam zbuluar vvet.Kur  kam provuar te flas me burrin qe keshtu seshte ne rregull, duhet te fillojme te mendojme te krijojme familjen toneprandaj le te punojme ne ate drejtim se bashku, ai me ka akuzuar qe dua ta ndaj nga familja e tij, dua te prish harmonine familjare, jam xheloze etj etj. Perrfundimi: une jam gabim dhe egoiste. Ne fakt une e di vlerene  familjespor me sa shoh une burri im eshte viktime e familjes se tij dhe kete se verene aspak apo e veren dhe sdon ta pranoj edhe pse te gjithe jetojne ne kurriz te tij. Derisa ata jan te kenaqur , une duhet te duroj "shperthimet" e burrit tim nga presion i madh qe i ka te gjitha mbi koke i vetem.
E di qe e kam zgjatur shume dhe u kerkoj ndjese por kisha nevoje ti rrefehesha dikujt dhe te ppyes dikend a nuk kuptoj une martesen, jetoj une ne endrra dhe i egzagjeroj gjerat, apo me te drejte merakosem qe martesa jone po shkon ne drejtim te gabuar? Ju lutem me jepni mendimet e juaja cfare qendrimi duhet te marr une ne kete lidhje qe ti permirsoj gjerat, cfare mund te beje une?  
Ju faleminderit!

----------


## FierAkja143

Ke ber gabim te madh qe je martuar me nje person qe se njifje!  Nuk njifet njeriu duke e par 3-4 here ne vit dhe duke fol ne tel!!!  Njeriu njifet mbasi te fejohesh dhe te jetosh me te para se te martohesh per nje koh.  Ky tip qenka shume i papjekur dhe ne as nje menyr gati per te krijuar familje!  Se kuptoj une ca beni ju cupat shqiptare, sikur ju iken vitet dhe do ngeleni pa martuar!!!Mos eshte tip qe del naten me shoqerin ai?  Se kshu kemi nje shqiptar ktu qe e ka nusen yll bote dhe e mban te mbyllur ne shpi nderkoh qe ai del dhe ben qejf me "shoqerin" 
Ai tip qe le "kujtimet" e te dashurave neper sirtare dhe qe nuk te blen sikur dhe nje kartolin per ditelindjen te vej te gjej ndo nje zezake te martohet.
Sdi ca te them yllo se je ne situat te veshtire, por bej dicka para se te jet von.  Mos mendo se ndarja nga ai person do jet fundi i botes sepse je vajz e re dhe te takon ta jetosh jeten ndryshe.  Ai mesa shikoj jo vetem nuk te respekton, por dhe nuk te do ashtu sic duhet te doj.


Te urroj shume fat dhe te gjesh zgjidhjen e sakt.

----------


## nausika

Nje njeri qe i manaxhon parate me mamane dhe nuk e perfshine gruan ne vendimet e familjes nuk eshte per bashkeshort. Nga historia jote, ka disa pika qe nuk jane shenja te mira:

1. Duke braktisur cdo gje tenden dhe duke lene prapa familjen/shoqerine je komplet e varur nga ai dhe kjo gje eshte minus i madh per ty. 

2. Perpara se te besh sakrifica te tjera me te medha (edhe gabime te renda, si psh. te besh femije ne nje situate te tille), mendo mire sesi do ta kalosh te ardhmen me nje njeri qe nuk te respekton dhe kujton se te ka prone te tijen. 

3. Burri jot nuk eshte i vetedijshem per veshtiresite qe po has ti ne nje vend te ri, ambient te huaj, dhe me nje rol te padenje ne shtepine tende (si nuk u festoka ditelindja se paska ardhur tezja per vizite?). Thjesht ai nuk perpiqet fare qe te te beje te ndihesh speciale, nuk te ofron nje abient te ngrohte dhe mbeshtje per tu ambientuar aty. 

Je ne situate te veshtire, dhe situatat e veshtira kerkojne zgjidhje te kostueshme. 

Nuk e di nqs. ke mbeshtetje morale/financiare nga familja jote ne shqiperi dhe sa ne dijeni jane ata per kete situate. Megjithate, perpara se te pranosh rolin  e imponuar nga burri/familja e tij si xheloze, egoste etc...bisedo me burrin tend. Nqs. ai nuk e mer mundimin te te degjoje dhe te mendoje per ato qe po thua, as do ta mare ndonjehere ate mundim. 

Je vajze e re (permende me lart edhe me shkolle). Duhet te zgjedhesh: do te jesh e vrare shpirterisht, e poshteruar dhe e mosrespektuar apo JO. 
Nqs. ndihesh kaq e palumtur ne muajt e pare te marteses, atere vaj medet kur te mbaroje Mjalti...

Zgjidhja eshte e jotja.

----------


## Anisela

*Personalisht,mendoj qe ju keni bere nje hap drejt marteses!!Tani duhet te fokusoheni ne profesionin qe keni dhe te beni perpjekje te hyni ne ate profesion,apo te studioni ose te punoni diku!!!Me tet shoq duhet te jesh diplomate!!!Te gjithe familjet Shqipetare qe jetojne ne Usa jane shume fanatike per anetaret e familjes!!!Duhet te jesh me tolerante dhe tu kalosh problemeve anash...Ne situaten tende kam qene dhe vete per ca kohe!!Kjo eshte strategjia ime personale...Me beso qe do ja arrish qellimit!!Te uroj sukses dhe shpresoj te me kontaktosh nese deshiron!!!*

----------


## ooooo

Lisa80 me fal qe po te konfirmoj qe gjendja jote nuk eshte e mire...
Por  do te te keshilloja pjekuri qe ketej e tutje. Nuk po merrem me arsyet qe te sollen ne kete gjendje, ato pak rendesi kane tani
Ate qe kam te paqarte eshte niveli i bashkshortit tend, dmth a eshte me diplome pra  a e kupton boshllekun tend profesional?????
E fillova me kete sepse rehabilitimi yt profesional (nje pune e pershtatshme nenkuptoj jo domosdo ne profesionin tend) eshte hapi i pare qe ti duhet te besh, sepse :
e para do fitosh pavarsine ekonomike aq te rendesishme per te gjithe 
e dyta do mbushesh kohen me dicka me te rendesishme se te qenurit "nuse"
e treta normalisht do lodhesh nga puna e nuk do kesh kohe  e nerva te "vesh re" hollesira te panevojshme qe ty te nervozojne...

Vec kesaj pasi ti te kesh punen tende dmth gjendja juaj ekonomike te mund te perballoj shpenzimet, do te te keshilloja te diskutoje (ne gjuhen qe atij i pelqen) mundesine e marrjes se nje apartamenti me vete dmth ti e yt shoq
E nqse e arrin kete, dmth te jetoni vetem, qe andej e tutje do shohesh se kush eshte ai te cilit  mendon se i ke perkushtuar veten e jeten tende, pa u nxituar te nxjeresh perfundime ...
Ama nqse ai per asnje arsye nuk pranon te shkeputet nga jeta e deritanishme, dmth nqse nuk pranon te jetoni me vete me fal qe po ta them cope po nuk eshte per ty e do te duhet te shqyrtosh mundesi te tjera zgjidhjeje....
Ajo qe te them me bindje eshte qe ne asnje menyre mos mendo per femije...
Ekziston mentaliteti shqiptar (te cilit ti me sa duket i perket plotesisht, pa dashur te te lendoj ) qe femija te lidh ose te pjek
Mos tento ne asnje menyre, e as mos e lejo tet shoq te te"lidhi" me nje femije, do ishte gabim fatal, shpresoj te mos me keqkuptosh.
Nuk po merrem me hollesirat qe pershkruan me lart ato thjeshte tregojne qe je goce qe i pelqen te jetoj moralshem e sa me kendshem jeten e vete duke  treguar vlerat e tua si femer inteligjente e ardhur nga nje shoqeri pak tradicionale, e me mentalitet te gabuar.
Eshte fakt qe ne femrat shqiptare jemi me te emancipuara ose me sakte me te evoluara se meshkujte shqiptare te cilet jane emancipuar ne dukje e kjo ndoshta te ka bere te mendoje qe ishte i pershtatshem per bashkshort, por jame 10vjet e ikur nga Shqiperia , me beso nuk kam njohur asnje shqiptar te jete emancipuar ne mardheniet familjare, me sa duket fakti qe jane ritur me mentalitet patriarkal, nuk evoloka kaq kollaj, plus qe mesa e pershkruan eshte edhe pak "djale mamaje"
Shpresoj qe te ndihmova sado pak te shohesh gjendjen tende me paster!
Pac fat!

----------


## Reaa

Lisa,

Kjo historia juaj nuk eshte ndonje gje e re dhe aq tragjike, mendoj se 80% te martesave shqipetare jane te tilla dhe se burrat shqiptar jane te ralle qe nderojne dhe respektojne nuset e veta ashtu sic duam ne, sidomos ne vitin e pare te marteses duan te bejne me dije qe ti me je prone e tij dhe duhet bindur ligjeve te tij dhe familjes. Por une mendoj qe nuk duhet te besh hap te gabuar, perderisa ti ke bere gjithe ate sakrifice ke lene jeten tende prapa per ATE, kjo sakrifice behet vetem ne emer DASHURISE, dhe dashuria do t'ju ndihmoje ti kaloni te gjitha veshtiresite. Nuk jam ndonje psikologe por do tju kisha ndihmuar nese te pakten THINK TWICE before  taking  any dicisions!!!
Per te ndertuar duhet kohe por per te renuar duhen vetem disa caste..........
Por Lisa nese kjo situate juaja nuk do te ndryshoje atehere vertet duhet te besh dicka, sepse nuk ia vlen te behesh Viktime !

 Uroj qe dashuria te te shperbleje........

dhe shpresoj qe tju kemi ndihmuar a little bit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Gjeja e pare qe duhet ti kerkosh burrit eshte jetesa me vete. Pa familjen e tij. Ne shumicen e rasteve ky eshte problemi kryesor ne martesat shqiptare, ndikimi i familjes. Nese ti e arrin kete gje dhe besoj shumica e atyre problemeve qe ti ke permendur me lart do te evitohen.

Nese ai nuk pranon dhe ve para teje , familjen e tij dhe atehere veshtire do e kesh. Kembengul tani qe eshte fillimi dhe nuk ke akoma femije me te. 
Dhe me kryesorja punen gjeje vete , mos prit te ta gjej ai... po pate punen n'xhep e ke dhe syrin e hapur per cdo gje. Nuk je e varur te ai , ne cdo kohe , moment je e zonja e vetes ... besoj  se me kupton cka dua te them. 

ps: Keto lloj problemesh fanatike me burrat shqipo te turning off ... uff larg ketyre gjerave.

----------


## njeriu2006

Fjalia e pare e Pinkut eshte ajo qe do te thoja dhe une. 
E vetmja zgjidhje. Me familjen nuk jetohet.
Edhe per punen, ashtu beje. 
Gjeje vete dhe puno.

----------


## ChuChu

> Pastaj qe nga fillim neper shtepi gjeja foto e dhurata qe i kishin mbetur nga ish te dashurat. Ti largonte ato gjera ka qene gjeja e vetme qe i kam kerkuar para se te martoheshim. Jo qe jam xheloze por doja te kishim nje fillim te paster pa mbeturina neper kembe nga e kaluara.


 :djall me brire:   :uahaha:   :djall me brire:  

Ti e dashuron akoma kete buRe, ky qe njofe tani jo ai per te cilin ke enderruar 3 vite tera? 

O Lisa mi zemer, ai trapi qe ke ti ne shtepi s'do grua (dhe by grua I mean shoqe, te dashur, confidante), por nuse per shtepi. Me boten eshte ne rregull qe o i martum, me nenen po ne rregull se i gjeti nje budallaqe t'i beje hysmet, edhe seksin e merr kur do.  Une e kam thene gjithmone qe familjet shqiptare i vene flaken lumturise se nje cifti. Ndaj secili ne punen e vete, e i shef njehere ne vit per festa sic bejne dhe Amerikanet. Te na rroje Amerika qe na ka bere te mos e cajme per asnjeri.

----------


## Pasiqe

HI Lisa, 
me vjen keq ne fillim qe ndodhesh ne nje situate te tille.  U be, c'u be, tani "make the best of it".  :buzeqeshje:   Thua qe je me edukim:  bej nje perpjekje te te njihet arsimi ketu (duke ditur dhe gjuhen kuptohet), dhe gjej nje pune qe te pakten te kesh independence financiare.  Kur te kesh kete independence filloi beji muhabetet me burrin per ceshtjen e familjes dhe te sjelljes se tij.  Mire te kane thene:  ai paska dashur nuse, jo bashkeshorte, keshtu qe tani do te varet vetem nga ty ta ngresh veten ne statusin e dyte.  Jepi ca kohe se nuk eshte se te gjithe kemi eksperienca ne keto punet e marteses (it's a learning process), po ki kujdes qe te te degjohet zeri, thuaja gjerat qe te preokupojne dhe beji vendin vetes.  Jepi ca kohe dhe pastaj shikoji punet prape.  Po nuk paten ndryshuar, me vjen keq te te them po............. sorry.

----------


## Leila

Cun mami. Nuk e ndaja por e vrisja ne vend se qenka tip qe harxhon oksigjenin e planetit. Ufff... mashkull-femije qe s'e ka idene e pavaresise, individualitetit, familjes, krenarise personale, xhentileses, miresjelljes, respektit... akoma i varur ne cice te mamit. Njeri pa perspektive. Ka lezet nje mashkull qe eshte i afte te qendroje mbi kembet e veta e s'e tut as mami po as babi  :uahaha:   Fillimi eshte gjithnje i veshtire sepse fillon e zbulon huqet/nervat/tekat e nj-tj... shto dhe fiksimet e familjes (rezultat incesti ndoshta, dhe kjo duhet te shpjegoje semundjen e mistershme te te vellait), nuk ia ke per borxh ti atij. Te jesh e sigurte, dashnoret nuk i ka lene ky por e kane lene ato, se nje buRRe kur e ka vendosur se filmi mbaroi, nuk ia lejon krenaria te merret me ate femren qe iku, qofte me fjale, qofte me vepra, qofte edhe me kujtime. Ai i ruan dhuratat e tyre si homazh ndaj vetes. Ai respekton me shume dashnoret se sa gruan ose ka patur nja 3 dhe i ruan qe t'i kujtoje vetes se mami nuk eshte e vetmja femer ne bote qe e do  :pa dhembe:  , nuk tregon gjera kaq normale si psh gjendja e lekeve. Lere te flere & spoon me mamin se qenka njeri me fiksime. Ai s'deshte te te tregonte leket kur ishit te martuar? Ti merri gjysmen gjate divorcit dhe beji llogarite vete se sa i bien se te kena goce me shkolle te larte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> Cun mami. Nuk e ndaja por e vrisja ne vend se qenka tip qe harxhon oksigjenin e planetit. Ufff... mashkull-femije qe s'e ka idene e pavaresise, individualitetit, familjes, krenarise personale, xhentileses, miresjelljes, respektit... akoma i varur ne cice te mamit. Njeri pa perspektive. Ka lezet nje mashkull qe eshte i afte te qendroje mbi kembet e veta e s'e tut as mami po as babi


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Opo ne koke u ke rene te gjithave, lolol. Mgjte mashkulli do cik kohe te qendroje 'mbi kembet e veta', sidomos keta tanet qe deri 20 e kusur ua lan breket mamaja, e pastaj ua lan nusja. 40 e lart fillon brumoset m-ja (mashkulli, jo m-ja tjeter) Lol.

----------


## i fundit

Mos dilni nga tema goca!

Lisa ndersa une te keshilloj qe te durosh ne pergjithesi se eshte kollaj te prishen gjerat porse shume veshtire qe te rregullohen.
Megjithese ai ty nuk te trajton ne menyren e duhur ti perseri sakrifiko dhe sillu shume e dashur me te,prite mire kur kthehet nga puna apo ne darke ne dhomen e gjumit etj  etj qe ju i dini dhe vete....
Me sa shoh ky person nuk ja ka idene mire jetes bashkeshortore porse ti dhe ne te shpresojme qe do ja mari doren.
Ti mundohu te rregullosh vehten tende,mos e tepro me muhabete grarore pa lidhje qe ta bezdisesh,fliti per te ardhmen,kur do kemi femije,kujt do i ngjane,dua te te ngjajne ty i thuaj se i dua  me shume etj etj, pra programoje per nje jete bashkeshortore dhe familjare, se dhe ai mbase nuk ka shume faj se ku e di une se sa ore ne dit punon e cfar pune te lodhshme ka dhe pak nuk din nga jeta martesore dhe vete puna si vete pastaj.
Ti si fillim beju rehatuese per te dhe relaksuese,sa do te jete pasiv ta ka nevojen,per kete te jeshe shume e sigurte.Dhe mundohu te mos dukesh si e tepert neper shtepi,gatuaj mire etj etj pune te shpise qe i dini me mire.
Dhe ne fund Zoti jua lehtesofte dhe ju dhente harmoni.
Na shkruaj prap.

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

E dashur Lisa.Uroj te jeni cliruar ca nga ky ankth qe ju paska zene.
Degjo nje sekonde mua ju lutem.
-Kurre mos i nderhy burrit tend ne marredheniet qe ka ai me Nene e tij, apo familjaret e tij.
Ty te duket sikur je e lene ne harrese per gjithcka, ngaqe akoma s`te eshte hapur rruga e studimeve personale(apo punes tende personale).
Duro dhe pak kohe.
Tani jemi ne muajin korrik.Eshte muaji me i pershtatshem qe ti te prezantosh
dipllomen tende ne ndonje universitet te shtetit ku ju jetoni.
Beje kete hap.Trokit dhe tek e fundit po nuk kuptove gjuhen merr perkthyes
nje shoqe tenden apo komshije -gjej dike urgjentisht.
Mendo per vetveten.
Ketu te njihen creditet (provimet, apo lendet qe keni mbaruar ne Shqiperi)
Kursin e gjuhes amerikane e ke free,-pasi ju as nuk punoni.
Diplloma juaj do ju njihet, dhe mbase e pakta do ju duhet te beni disa klassa plus,
gje qe shteti do paguaje per juve.Me beso.Merr guximin dhe trokit ne ndonje zyre universiteti.
Cdo rruge tenden e shoh te hapur.Vetem "mbyll gojen" dhe per ca kohe.Tolero motra!
Mos shkaterro martesen tende per hir te askujt; as kusherinjve te burrit, as prinderve, apo shoqerise se tij.
Jo te gjithe te duan te miren, mos harro.
Sekretet e tua familjare te lutem si moter,-mos ia beso askujt ne kete bote-as Mamase tende,
sepse do vije dita juaj!Ke nevoje per pak shtytje, te besh ti hapat e pare te sigurosh te ardhurat financjare-duke bere te njohur diplomen tuaj ketu
dhe mbaje mend nga une qe dhe Kembet bie fjala do te t`i lepijne te gjithe
kur te besh parane tende, do kesh personalitetin tend me te forte se kurre
dhe gjithckaje ne jete do ja arrish.
Mos mendo kurre negativisht qe "Ja mbarova universitetin ne shqiperi, dhe asgje spo bej!Jam kthyer ne shtepiake, si e burgosur me duket vetja!"
Hiqi keto mendime moter e dashur, nuk te perkasin ty.Ti je inteligjente,e afte
te cash ne jete me mendjen tende.Mendja eshte arma me e forte qe mposht cdo gje!
Ameriken merre njesoj sikur ke lindur dhe je rritur ketu,
vetem se shikon ngjyra njerezish dhe me mendjen tende defrehu me cka shikon.
Me kupton e dashur?

Me burrin qendro afer.Buzeqeshi, qofte dhe fallco(pasi dhe burrat e bejne kete gje shpeshhere).Behu e forte menderisht.Bej sikur je njeriu me i lumtur ne bote.
Pranoje ne vetvete se existon vetem ti dhe deshira jote te arrish cfare ke deshiruar gjithmone.
Ndahu nga thashethemet, pse kjo sillet keshtu me mua, pse ky s`me respekton, apo pse vellai yt nuk punon dhe del me makine tende etj etj...Harroji festat, su be nami-mesohesh, biles behesh me e forte te perballosh problemet e jetes!
Hiqjua vizen te gjitha problemeve ne familjen tende te re.Le te mendojne te tjeret
per cfare ndodh, mos e vrit trurin per injorantet!
Mjafton qe yt shoq punon rregullisht dhe kthehet ne shtepi.Mos i ler hapesire te ftohjes se ndenjave mes njeri-tjetrit.Jepju me pasion, me deshire.Fitoja zemren.

Dhe nje gje dua te te them, si moter me beso:"Ti do jesh femra me fatlume ne bote!-Nese mbetesh shtatzene pa deshiren tende,-beja hallall femijes!Ne te kundert, as mos fantazo te mbetesh shtatzene.Do me thush perse?!
Sepse ti duhet te fitosh cfare ke humbur per jeten tende, -profesionin tend,
universitetin, te ardhmen, -ndersa femija do kerkoje perkushtim prej teje
dhe nje sekret tjeter:-pastaj do kontaktosh me fjale me te renda-ja sa erdhi kjo
na mbeti shtatzene.Mire e ka, te beje punet e shtepise e te rrije urte
se sja kemi per borxh te qarat e femijes.Do humbasesh elasticitetin e trupit tend,
dhe ky lloj burri s`do te te adhuroje fizikisht si me perpara."

E dashur Lisa.
Durim, perkushtim vetvetes, mos degjo thashethemet e askujt,
mos i nderhyj burrit tend ne marredheniet e tij familjare,-behu pak dreqe si i thojne nje fjale.
Pranoje realitetin per momentin, derisa te hapen rruget e se ardhmes tende.
Je ne kohe , vetem durim per hir te vetvetes-te askujt tjeter.
Do jeni cifti me i lumtur dhe me fatlumet ne bote. :buzeqeshje:  
Buzeqeshi jetes.Te marrte America me te mire ishalla. :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

Ti Amerrikane i sugjeron te shtiret ? Hmmm  Interesante .... :kryqezohen:

----------


## green

Ska zgjidhje magjike Lisaper mua ti duhet te kuptosh dicka (e painfluencuar nga emocionet apo frika)  a te do burri yt apo jo? Shume njerez kujtojne se e duan dike (nuk e bejne me qellim), disa te tjere nuk e duan por per te permbushur dicka qe duhet bere sic eshte martesa per ta  e mbajne verdalle. Perdor gjithe intuiten, zgjuarsine, gjithe veten tende te kuptosh a te do ky njeri apo jo . Nese zemra te thote (edhe kur truri sdo ta pranoje) qe ajo qe ai te jep nuk eshte dashuri asnje moment sdo kishte vlere te rrije me me teJeta eshte e gjate, ke kohe plot te gjesh ate qe e kupton dashurine ashtu sic e kupton dhe ti

p.s. Pse po pret prej tij te te gjeje pune ? Vet kerko me gazete, kompjuter e gjeje punen vete  do jete hapi yt i pare shume i rendesishem drejt te kuptuarit te shume gjerave Behu aktive mos shif vllane e tij parazitkrijo jeten tende personalee mbase pasi te fillosh te krijosh kete ai do te tentoje sadopak te behet pjese e sajpor duke qene kaq e pa-angazhuar ai te kontrollon aq mire e mbase dhe i dukesh e pavlere se aq ia pret per momentin

Te uroj fat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

> Ti Amerrikane i sugjeron te shtiret ? Hmmm  Interesante ....


Jo LoL Pink.Aspak.Perkundrazi te vleresoje VETVETEN.
Jeta e saj kjo eshte.Te fitosh respektin e te tjereve, per disa duhet sakrifice.Pse jo dhe djallezi(shtirje sic e quani juve); por pa demtuar vetveten.
Nje buzeqeshje vetem rregullon pune,trishtimi prish nje qiell te tere,
jo me ca sy qe e shikojne cdo dite-nate.Ketu po qe ze vend djallezia e pademshme.
Ju pershendes Pink. :Lulja3:

----------


## jessi89

Lisa,keto lloj martesa kane edhe keto probleme.Tani per me tutje duhet te tregosh kujdes qe te kapesh veten e zene ne pune a shkolle.Behu moskokecarese per cdo problem.E di nuk eshte e lehte.Por do thoja kapercimi i kesaj situate  me zgjuarsi,do te te jepte shume pike ty.Kete mund ta quaj edhe nje lloj stresi qe pesojne te gjithe qe vine ketej.Por do te kaloi patjeter.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ju Shote Galicat e shekullit 21 pak me kujdes , se tek historia e "Lises " ka shume vrima . E parra kjo eshte nje nga arsyet pse nuk iki ne Shqiperi , se mi kan reshtuar nja tre nuse gati .............dua te them une jam kundra lidhjes pertej kontinentit per arsyet si keto qe permendi Lisa . 

Pyetja ime kryesore eshte ju moj moter duheshit qe kur ishte ai vllai ne Shqiperi dhe pastaj ai erdhi ketej apo u njoftet me mbleseri ???? 

Ne qofte se jeni njohur me mbleseri dhe ti ke takuar kete person gjithsej 10 here ke marre nje shans per te ardhmen tende . Tani qe e shef si eshte e ardhmja vendos si te ta ndjej zemra . 

Amerika nuk eshte per te gjithe fushe me lule , mbarova shkollen kapa nje pune ne Manhatten dhe tani jam mbreti/ mbreteresha e NY . Njerezit kan halle, halle ka nga ata qe mezi nxjerrin muajin kur ne harxhojme me qindra dollare per nje darke / Une ketij mikut i heq kapelen qe mban gjithe shtepine me buke . Une vete nuk e beja dot . Ti moter nuk e ke dit mire c'te priste ketej dhe hodhe nje gurre ne lume dhe e provove tani vendos vete si te behet me mire.

----------


## Rebele

Nje pyetje kam une: ai fle me ty apo me mamin e tij?

Pikesepari, jeta bashkshortore ka nevoje per seks. Ai vetkenaqet duke u lagur me relikat e (ish)- dashnoreve a duke ia ferkuar gjinjte se emes (s'do me dukej cudi pasi tipa te tille s'jane ne rregull) e ty s'te pajis dot as me ndonje vibrator si ngushellim. 
Ai s'ben perpjekje t'i fshehe "mbeturinat" e lidhjeve te kaluara pasi ato   sherbejne si trofe per te. Dashka rikujtim sistematik per te ngopur sedren.  

Se dyti, partneret duhet te kene nje varesi te perbashket. Ai punon. Ti punon. Buxheti pastaj menaxhohet se bashku per interesin dhe prosperitetin e te dyve.  Apo s'di te numeroje leket ai dhe kete pune ia kryen e ema? 

Njeri qe nuk e sheh bashkshorten me shume se nje grua shtepiake per t'i lare te mbathurat e veta pasi ai te kete bredhur larte e poshte e te se emes pasi ajo te kete dhjere ne breke ashtu padashje. 
E ti habitesh pse s'te dhuron lule apo te puthura.

----------

